# Colorado in early december.



## mkivdriver (Oct 18, 2009)

thanks to a good friend of mine being stationed in colorado, ill be driving out from maryland the first week of december. i know its really early, but hey, its an opportunity i cant pass up on. im looking for some advice from people who know the area this time of year. i have it narrowed down to 4 places and i can only ride 2. 

vail, monarch, wolf creek, and keystone. for this time of your what do you recommend?
i ride all mountain, just like to explore the whole mountain and cruise around. we only have crappy hills here, with icy trails and boring terrain. i went to killington at the end of the season last year and didnt get to ride any powder, just longer more fun versions of what we have here. learned the hard way how to ride trees and loved riding the fast technical trails that were still open.

if it exist this early, it will be my first time getting to ride powder.

recommendations!? :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2009)

Where will your friend be living?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Why in the hell are your driving?! Jeez man, by the time you pay for all the gas and meals, you've probably come damn close to buying a round trip ticket. My fiance is from MD and I'm from NC and when we head back, we can usually find tickets for $250 or less. Plus, driving that is just a killer. You can do it in one haul, but it's 20+ hours to Denver (about 22 to my home in NC and 23 to her's in MD). You'll waste a day out here just recovering. If you stay the night somewhere, that's just more money that could've gone toward a plane ticket.

And oh yeah, for the type of riding you described, Vail is a great option.


----------



## mkivdriver (Oct 18, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> Why in the hell are your driving?! Jeez man, by the time you pay for all the gas and meals, you've probably come damn close to buying a round trip ticket. My fiance is from MD and I'm from NC and when we head back, we can usually find tickets for $250 or less. Plus, driving that is just a killer. You can do it in one haul, but it's 20+ hours to Denver (about 22 to my home in NC and 23 to her's in MD). You'll waste a day out here just recovering. If you stay the night somewhere, that's just more money that could've gone toward a plane ticket.
> 
> And oh yeah, for the type of riding you described, Vail is a great option.


my friends in the military and he flew out there because his woman had their kid 2 days before he was supposed to report back. im driving his car out to him. gas going out is covered. i get half off at marriot hotels so thats not a big deal either. were flying back. the 3 of us going out are 21,20 and ill be turning 20 while were out tere. so we cant get a rental car.

and hes in colorado springs. not the best location but hey, i dont care lol.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

mkivdriver said:


> my friends in the military and he flew out there because his woman had their kid 2 days before he was supposed to report back. im driving his car out to him. gas going out is covered. i get half off at marriot hotels so thats not a big deal either. were flying back. the 3 of us going out are 21,20 and ill be turning 20 while were out tere. so we cant get a rental car.
> 
> and hes in colorado springs. not the best location but hey, i dont care lol.


Gotcha. That makes sense. 

Colorado Springs is helluva lot closer to good riding than MD, that's for sure!

The 21 year old can definitely rent a car. Enterprise will do it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2009)

I live on the north end (closer to the resorts) of colorado springs. It's about a 2 and a half hour drive to keystone and around 3 hours to vail. vail is incredible if you catch it on a powder day..kind of sucks if you dont though, lots of catwalks. I think you would enjoy breckenridge a lot. it's a huge mountain with lot's of ride-able terrain. real fun to explore all the different trails. it's about 10 minutes past keystone and the lift ticket that you buy for keystone or vail will also work for breck. oh..and the snow is just fine in early december.


----------



## mkivdriver (Oct 18, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> Gotcha. That makes sense.
> 
> Colorado Springs is helluva lot closer to good riding than MD, that's for sure!
> 
> The 21 year old can definitely rent a car. Enterprise will do it.


gonna look into that tonight!
but as of now im now driving my dads truck out, behind my friend in the civic. so were driving back too. wont be enough room just in the civic. but if we can get a rental car that would be nice.



ThirdEye said:


> I live on the north end (closer to the resorts) of colorado springs. It's about a 2 and a half hour drive to keystone and around 3 hours to vail. vail is incredible if you catch it on a powder day..kind of sucks if you dont though, lots of catwalks. I think you would enjoy breckenridge a lot. it's a huge mountain with lot's of ride-able terrain. real fun to explore all the different trails. it's about 10 minutes past keystone and the lift ticket that you buy for keystone or vail will also work for breck. oh..and the snow is just fine in early december.


thanks dude! i really havent heard that great of things about breck. but what about monarch and wolf creek?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Wolf Creek is going to be your best bet for powder. The place gets puked on and it's El Nino year which usually seems to favor them. They are having a bit of a late start right now, but my guess is when the snow comes, it'll come by the foot. So they could be money. It's just over 3 hours from Colorado Springs to Wolf Creek. You'll probably want to get a place for the weekend there. Cheap lodging can be found all over the east side of the pass. South Fork is closest. If you are not finding a deal that you like there, another 15-20 minutes down the road is Del Norte. Cheap roadside motels can be found there no problem. 

Monarch is the closest and least hassle of a drive from Colorado Springs. That pass also gets a good shot of snow. Seems like no matter what region the storm is favoring, Monarch Pass gets some of it. So pretty reliable. Another good powder spot.

Crested Butte is just over an hour past Monarch. Fantastic mountain. If they are reporting good conditions, it's worth a visit for sure.


----------



## mkivdriver (Oct 18, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> Wolf Creek is going to be your best bet for powder. The place gets puked on and it's El Nino year which usually seems to favor them. They are having a bit of a late start right now, but my guess is when the snow comes, it'll come by the foot. So they could be money. It's just over 3 hours from Colorado Springs to Wolf Creek. You'll probably want to get a place for the weekend there. Cheap lodging can be found all over the east side of the pass. South Fork is closest. If you are not finding a deal that yo like there, another 15-20 minutes down the road is Del Norte. Cheap roadside motels can be found there no problem.
> 
> Monarch is the closest and least hassle of a drive from Colorado Springs. That pass also gets a good shot of snow. Seems like no matter what region the storm is favoring, Monarch Pass gets some of it. So pretty reliable. Another good powder spot.
> 
> Crested Butte is just over an hour past Monarch. Fantastic mountain. If they are reporting good conditions, it's worth a visit for sure.


:thumbsup: appreciate the info man. besides vail, i guess our second mountain will be a last minute decision. 
thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## hwa (Dec 2, 2008)

I got a buddy from MD that just got a place in Colorado (Denver) as well. Drove twice in the past 4 months to get his and his gf's cars out there. Watch out for the coppers. It's a long haul and he racked up 4 tickets on the way.


----------



## mkivdriver (Oct 18, 2009)

lol. thanks. if i was driving my car i'd have no problems with the cops. radar detector+laser jammer :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

If you are staying in the Springs I'd vote for Wolf Creek first, Monarch second. Keystone blows and so does Breck etc..... Loveland would be your best bet if you feel like driving up that way but I'd definitely pick Wolf or Monarch first myself. You never know if it's gonna snow or not but that's a good time to go snowboarding in CO..


----------



## EverBorN (Jul 21, 2007)

Mr. Right said:


> If you are staying in the Springs I'd vote for Wolf Creek first, Monarch second. Keystone blows and so does Breck etc..... Loveland would be your best bet if you feel like driving up that way but I'd definitely pick Wolf or Monarch first myself. You never know if it's gonna snow or not but that's a good time to go snowboarding in CO..


The summit city mountains seem to be awfully hit or miss with people on these boards, you either love them or hate them.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Keep an eye on the weather. Monarch has no snowmaking equipment. Couple years ago, I think they opened around Christmas.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

EverBorN said:


> The summit city mountains seem to be awfully hit or miss with people on these boards, you either love them or hate them.


Yeah really! If its your first time out, and you plan on hitting the local scene, I'd suggest Keystone, Vail or Breckenridge. If you dont care much about that stuff and just want an all out snowboard marathon, you'll probably be better off at loveland or winterpark, maybe even a-basin.

BTW, if you want a REALLY long run, try Breckenridge's "four o'clock" trail. Its pretty easy but almost 4miles long (not sure about exact length).


----------



## mkivdriver (Oct 18, 2009)

im just looking to have a good time, and experience riding i wont get out here. all the replies ive gotten on here have been awesome. thanks everyone.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

mojo maestro said:


> Keep an eye on the weather. Monarch has no snowmaking equipment. Couple years ago, I think they opened around Christmas.


It's true they have no snow making equipment. They don't need it. Two seasons ago I think they opened by the second week of December. None of the resorts had any snow by then unless they made snow. And it sucked. Once December hit though, it was game on. The pass has been hammered by the last few storms. It probably won't be long until they open. Anyway, Monarch is one of the more reliable spots in the state.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

earl_je said:


> BTW, if you want a REALLY long run, try Breckenridge's "four o'clock" trail. Its pretty easy but almost 4miles long (not sure about exact length).


Four O'clock is 3.5 miles



killclimbz said:


> Crested Butte is just over an hour past Monarch. Fantastic mountain. If they are reporting good conditions, it's worth a visit for sure.


(Beavis&Butthead) Heheheheh, he said "crusted butt", heh-heh


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

Not only is 4 oclock that long, but don't plan on loading onto a lift at the end of it- it is to ski back into town.


----------



## RiceyHot (Nov 1, 2009)

Mr. Right said:


> If you are staying in the Springs I'd vote for Wolf Creek first, Monarch second. Keystone blows and so does Breck etc..... Loveland would be your best bet if you feel like driving up that way but I'd definitely pick Wolf or Monarch first myself. You never know if it's gonna snow or not but that's a good time to go snowboarding in CO..


Why does Breck and Keystone blow?
I'm planning on going there in December.
Would my lift ticket for those two also work at Vail?


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

RiceyHot said:


> Why does Breck and Keystone blow?
> I'm planning on going there in December.
> Would my lift ticket for those two also work at Vail?


A lot of people love those places don't get me wrong. I don't like the fact that they are crowded as fuck and over priced for the most part. Breckenridge has got to be one of the flattest mountians I have ever seen too. There are some steeps etc but for the most part I just get yelled at for flying down groomers etc. Keystone is even worse when it comes to people telling you to slow down etc. They also rope off way too many of their trees at those areas. It's impossible to get anywhere without a ton of people being in the way. This is just my opinion though... I ride the mountain most people around here don't like


----------



## KiterTodd (Nov 17, 2009)

Mr. Right said:


> A lot of people love those places don't get me wrong. I don't like the fact that they are crowded as fuck and over priced for the most part. Breckenridge has got to be one of the flattest mountians I have ever seen too. There are some steeps etc but for the most part I just get yelled at for flying down groomers etc. Keystone is even worse when it comes to people telling you to slow down etc. They also rope off way too many of their trees at those areas. It's impossible to get anywhere without a ton of people being in the way. This is just my opinion though... I ride the mountain most people around here don't like


Yup, I'd agree on Keystone. It blows. Particularly early and late season. It is just too low. If you try to get to any of the more decent skiing or cat options near the outback, it takes you an hour+ to traverse the lift system to get over there, all the while riding crappy crowded groomers.

Take the lodging deal and stay there, but go ride somewhere else.

Naturally, if it dumps, every place is good.


----------



## mkivdriver (Oct 18, 2009)

well right now the only place that looks decent is wolf creek. had only planned to ride there twice but i may change that.

monarch has a good bit open too, but i was hoping to ride mostly natural snow.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Wolf Creek is almost always the best early season bet. Monarch opens next week and should be opening fairly big. They say that they have a 36 inch mid mountain base already.


----------



## KiterTodd (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm headed out in a few weeks, by which time, there will hopefully be several more storms piling up. There usually is, but I still always end up with some pretty good early season board gouges!


----------



## mkivdriver (Oct 18, 2009)

just looked at the weather forcast for the next 10 days. wolf creek could get some snow, along with the northern mountains. but temps should be down alot which will help snowmaking. i feel a little better now.


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> Wolf Creek is almost always the best early season bet. Monarch opens next week and should be opening fairly big. They say that they have a 36 inch mid mountain base already.


Monarch is starting to look really good. Drive by there 2 times a week, generally. The pass already has the carved out snow walls on the side. :thumbsup:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I was at Monarch ski area yesterday getting some turns in there before they opened. Everything they groom is going to be in stellar shape. Plenty of snow. Get off piste a little and it is thin in spots. The powder was great, but with resort traffic hitting, stuff is going to be shining through off piste very quickly.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2009)

I'd have to agree with Kite, for the most part. Breck is flat, Breck, Vail and keystone can be riddled with crowds (coming down the front side of Vail in the afternoon anyone?), I don't know much about Wolf Creek, but Monarch from what I know gets pretty darn good snow, and is not crowded. All in all, though, it depends on what you want and what day of the week you're going. If you're going on a weekday, breck, vail, or keystone won't be terrible with crowds. 

I don't live out there anymore, but just keep an eye on snow conditions (like total inches this season) before making a decision. The back bowls of vail are phenomenal, but not so much when you're scraping rocks on your way down.


----------



## mkivdriver (Oct 18, 2009)

yeah looks like were gonna hit up wolf creek and monarch. maybe one other place if conditions improve. money is looking a bit tight, so vail might be out of the question no matter what.

we'll be getting there late monday or early tuesday, and dont have to leave untill the following tuesday, so we have plenty of time, and can avoid weekends if we need to.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I think you are making a good call. A trip to those spots will probably cost you half of what it would to go to Vail and Summit County.

For Monarch, skip the ghetto lodge (it's not that bad) and stay at one of the roadside motels in Salida. You'll be about 15-20 minutes away, and most of them run about $40 a night instead of around $100 at the lodge. More places to eat, drink, and hang out in general in Salida. Check out the hot springs if that interests you. Great dirt baggin' around there.


----------



## w3iiipu (Feb 26, 2009)

thread jack!!!! jk

not really....

just wondering whats the situation looking like for the next few days (thanks giving weekend) around the few vail resorts?

my group of 4 people is heading out tomorrow and we staying at vail. However it seems like vail only has 3 trails open so we are considering going to keystone or breck since we have a car to get around.

wondering if anyone have insights to which vail resort would be the ideal place to ride for this thursday, friday and saturday? factoring in the snow condition and lift lines.


edit: would have gone to loveland...but our vail resort tickets are paid for
________
HOW TO ROLL A JOINT


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Meh, they are all going to be about the same. Keystone and Breck have been open the longest, so they'll have the most terrain. Vail is a much lower resort so it's harder for them to get stuff open in the early season.


----------



## mkivdriver (Oct 18, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> I think you are making a good call. A trip to those spots will probably cost you half of what it would to go to Vail and Summit County.
> 
> For Monarch, skip the ghetto lodge (it's not that bad) and stay at one of the roadside motels in Salida. You'll be about 15-20 minutes away, and most of them run about $40 a night instead of around $100 at the lodge. More places to eat, drink, and hang out in general in Salida. Check out the hot springs if that interests you. Great dirt baggin' around there.


were not gonna get a motel for monarch, we dont mind the 2 hour drive. the wolf creek drive is a little much, so were gonna get one for that.

edit: breck doesnt have shit open.


----------



## mkivdriver (Oct 18, 2009)

headed to wolf creek tomorrow for 3 days.


----------

